# Giant standup in P.E.I. in Sept



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have two trips to P.E.I. in Sept.
The first trip started from Sept 1 for three days.
I was going to fish with Capt Tony on Sat ( Sep 1), but the trip is cancelled due to weather.

Capt tony kindly spliced 200 lb mono into 200 lb JB hollow on my PM PE20 for Sunday trip.
So the reel has 750 yards of 200 lb Jerry Brown Hollow and 25 yards of 200 lb mono on it.
I think that is enough even for 1000 plus lb giant. 
The reel will be tested using drag upto 70 lbs tomorrow.



















*Sept 2*


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We fished with Capt Spencer who is Capt Greg's son out of North Lake Harbor today.
After catching mackerel, we dropped the line, but it was pretty slow for two hours until we heard screaming drag sound. But unfortunately tuna pulled the hook. Within half hour, we had a solid hookup and Scott fought the first giant. 
Surprisingly video we took showed that Capt Spencer got the leader after 10 minutes 50 seconds fight and released 650 lb giant after 12 minutes fight.
Scott fought 55 lb drag and he never used lower gear at all. It is too early to give a review of a reel after one fight, but it looks JM PE20 is not the same reel we used to use.

Prototype Black Hole giant standup rod and JM PE20 ready for a battle.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After scott's catch, we went back to dock and went out again.
We put two rods. One with prototype Black Hole Rod/JM PE20 filled with 200 lb JB Hollow/200 lb mono and the other with 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special/JM PE10 filled with 130 lb JB Hollow.
A giant took dead herring on450 Black Hole rod. This time Scott's wife Jan fought the fish.
It was her first big tuna, but she fought like a veteran. I thought she could land the giant, but unfortunately 130 lb main line got broken not far from the boat. 
I am confident she will land a giant on standup tomorrow.

When we got back to the spot, we saw a few boats fighting.


















Jan fighting a giant like a vereran













































Capt Spencer's father Capt Greg fished commercially today and landed 919 lb.









Greg gave us some meat from head.
It is a little chewy for sashimi, but it was excellent for streak.


















We are going to fish with Capt Tony tomorrow.
Herring boats will fish tonight and we expect good fishing tomorrow.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*9-03*

I just got back from P.E.I.

We fished with Capt Tony yesterday ( Sept 3). We had a good news that a herring boat was working and tuna were there around the boat when we left the dock.
As soon as we got there, we threw baited hook. But two commercial boats hooked up giant before we did. Capt Tony Showed courtesy and left the area so that commercial boats fight without any interference though we marked many tuna there.

Current was pretty strong and we didn't hook up a giant until mid afternoon. Our moment came. We had a hookup along with two other boats nearby. Jenn fought the fish. The giant didn't make a long run and she could bring it close the boat within 5 minutes. I thought she could beat Scott's 12 minutes fighting time, but unfortunately the giant pulled the big circle hook.

Tony got a phone call from a commercial Capt he knows. They had a giant commercially and asked Tony to come to his herring net. When we got there, we could see several giant marks on the screen. The commercial boat came and lifted one side of herring net. When we threw dead herring, big giant came up to the surface to take herring !! They were all big and some were over 1,000 lbs.
We decided to threw baited hook without playing with them.
It took only a few second a big 900 plus giant took the baited hook in front of us !!!
Game is on and Jenn positioned to fight. 
When the giant made several spectacular long runs and I was concerned Jenn could handle the giant. But she did splendid job from the start to the finish as you see in the pictures below.
I observed Jan Howard fight a big yft on a long range boat. She fought calmly with a pose like a true veteran. Jenn fought with power and stamina thought she is lacking in experience. 
Jenn used prototype Black Hole rod JM PE20 filled with 200 lb JB Braid. The setup was a great for giant and I'll discuss about the tackle setup later.





































As soon as we hooked up a giant, several boats converged from no where.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Starting drag was 55 lb but she fought at 72 lb drag at the end.


















I fished giant in P.E.I. 7 trips in three years. I caught many giant as well as I observed others fight many giant. I can say the 900 lb giant Jenn fought could be one of the hardest fighting giant I've seen. It still took drag at 72 lb to the end. Congratulations Jenn.
You'll have no problem to land 100 - 200 lb yft on JIGNPOP 9/12 days trip on the Excel 
in Jan 2013.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Heck of a trip Kil. always like reading your reports. FISH ON fro sure!!

So is that the new Jigging Master reel?? a PE20?? Looks awesome and if you can get 700+ of 200 on there there is not a fish alive that you can not catch it looks like. How is the reel!?? I have not seen them for sale yet?


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice report, thanks for posting that. Those reels look like beasts and much more manageable than cranking on a 80w or even a 130. She looked liek a salty vet with that stand up gear! Much kudos to her and that rod looked like the letter "U"!! major bend


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Can you believe it was her first standup fight with tuna. 
We video taped for the whole fight and we are editing now.

The nano carbon rod is not designed for giant, but for light trolling. We just wanted to test rods to test the strength of the rod. 
Shorter, stiffer giant standup rod is in making.


----------



## kVaV (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome trip!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

kudos to Jen ...sorry Kil ! shes got some bresticles Man. Awesome


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*09-14*

*09-14*

After driving 14 hours nonstop, Josh and I arrived at Roller Bay Inn in Souris at 4:00 am on Sept 4. After having breakfast and some rest, we headed for North Lake Harbor. 
Capt Tony group from NZ were waiting for us.

Loaded herring at the dock









Herring boats were there and tuna were near the herring boat.










We didn't waist any time because we wanted to hook up a giant before boat traffic started.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It was not big (about 500 lb) ,but it was a good start before other boats showed up.
Congratulations Alex for your first giant on standup.









We tried to get in the harbor after releasing first tuna, but we had hard time because boats were coming out from the harbor one after another.









As we expected giant became lock-jaw due to boat traffic.









Capt Greg decided to leave the boat traffic and lifted his own net, but he had to put the net back because there were too many herring on the net.









We marked tuna on the screen, but they were not in biting mood.
This year's fishing is definitely different from last year's.
Giant become very picky this year. They even don't hit poppers regularly though they are on the surface. It is not automatic to hook up a giant anymore.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After long wait, finally one giant decided to swallow our live mackerel and fight was on.
Bea took in charge and fought the giant using fighting chair. As you see her pictures, she showed her experience to fight very relaxed.
































































Josh from NZ got the leader


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow, big giant !! 













































It was roughly over 110 inches. Capt Greg said this fish is similar to 920 lb giant he killed in length, but he estimated this fish about 1,000 lb as it is much fatter.
Thanks for the invite and congratualtions Bea and NZ team for the grand giant on the last fight of the trip. They want to come back next year.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*09-17*

Capt Greg decided to pull the herring net before starting fishing in the morning









And we went to Capt Spencer's Sun Catcher to deliver herring. Scott was fighting giant already.


















I finally fought tuna. I saw big giant took the bait. It took 600 yards off PE 20 reel even on 45 lb drag. I knew I am in trouble. the line got caught on herring net, but luckily we cleared and fight continued. When the giant made a furious second run, 200 lb leader line got broken. The leader line might be get damaged when it tangled with the net or crimping was failed. With 50 plus lb drag, nothing is safe.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Tangling with herring net is a big issue.










Giant finally respond chunking last two days as it is used to be. I think hot bites will continue until mid Oct when giant start to migrate.
After chunking 5 - 10 minutes tuna were boiling on top. 









tangle with a net.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

--------------

*www.jignpop.com
www.jignpopforum.com
www.blackholeUSA.com*


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Final episode of the trip.
See how 6' prototype Black Hole light rod and JM PE20 perform.


----------

